# NEW! Tesla Specific Rotary Forged wheels by Ohm Wheels



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*(562)249-7184

Ohm Wheels

ROTARY FORGED®/RF™ MANUFACTURING.*
The entire Ohm Wheels collection is manufactured using a production technique called Rotary Forging.

*ZERO COMPROMISE.*
Ohm Wheels are designed and engineered specifically for electric vehicles. This means that the entire wheel manufacturing process is catered exactly with your Tesla in mind.

*PRECISION.*
Ohm Wheels are precision engineered in every detail. Our in-house engineers take into account both the staggered and non-staggered fitments for Teslas.

Ohm Wheels for Teslas are designed to accept the original equipment (OE) wheel center logo cap and accommodate factory tire pressure monitoring systems (TPMS). All Ohm Wheels are hub centric, which ensures that they fit precisely over the center flange of the brake rotor so that the wheel is concentric with the wheel bearings for a truer, better balanced wheel/tire assembly and a smoother ride.

Give us a call at *(562)249-7184*
*Wheel & Tire packages with TPMS also available!*
As always, giving out the best prices on the market in exchange for some awesome installed photos and review!

*Lightning*
*Gloss Black | Gloss Gunmetal*
















*Proton
Gloss Black | Silver w/ Mirror Face*
















*Wheels and Tires package*
*with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*
*(562)249-7184*​


----------



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Those silver protons are GORGEOUS.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tesla Model Y on the Ohm Lightning


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

White Tesla Model 3 sitting on Gloss Black Ohm Protons









​


----------



## RK316 (Mar 3, 2019)

Do wheels need a hub centric ring or are they a direct fit?


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Listing wheel and tire sizes in the pics above would be useful.


----------



## Skione65 (Apr 4, 2016)

@GetYourWheels,

What are the weights if the Lightning's in each size? Specifically interested in the 20 x 9"?

Ski


----------



## MrTookies (Mar 3, 2020)

Needsdecaf said:


> Listing wheel and tire sizes in the pics above would be useful.


https://www.getyourwheels.com/view-wheel-tire-package/ohm-wheels/ohm-lightning-gloss-gunmetal-


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Skione65 said:


> @GetYourWheels,
> 
> What are the weights if the Lightning's in each size? Specifically interested in the 20 x 9"?
> 
> Ski


You can find all that info here!

20x9s are listed at 26lbs each, not bad! Let us know if you're interested in a set


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Heres something new!
Our customer's Model Y running Ohm Lightnings in Gloss Gunmetal in 20x10 with BEEFY 275/315 tires

























Fills out the wheel wells perfectly!​


----------



## Tucker (May 30, 2017)

GetYourWheels said:


> White Tesla Model 3 sitting on Gloss Black Ohm Protons
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like this look alot....what are the specs on these


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Tucker said:


> I like this look alot....what are the specs on these


Glad you like it, those are the Ohm Protons in 20x9" all around! Let us know if you'd be interested in a set!


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*PROTON,

Sizes*

17x6.5
17x7
18x8.5
19x8.5
20x9
20x10
21x9
21x10.5
22x9
22x10.5
22x11
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes

Thank you,

*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Gorgeous multi spoke from OHM'S Wheels.

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
_*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]*_
*(562)249-7184*


----------



## DavidY (Mar 13, 2021)

GetYourWheels said:


> Heres something new!
> Our customer's Model Y running Ohm Lightnings in Gloss Gunmetal in 20x10 with BEEFY 275/315 tires
> 
> 
> ...


I want this exact set up, some please help me get it


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

DavidY said:


> I want this exact set up, some please help me get it


Hey David,
Pm sent.

Thank you,
Lou


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

[IMG alt="Ohm Proton 20" inch wheel for Tesla model X"]https://www.ohmwheels.com/img/explore/ohm-proton-wheel-for-tesla.png[/IMG]

*20" Ohm Proton Wheel for Tesla Model X*

Wheel Specifications: 20x9" +30
Staggered Rear Wheel: 20x10" +30 or 20x10" +35
Bolt Pattern: 5x120
Center Bore: 64.1mm
Weight: *27-29 lbs*
Installation Hardware: 14x1.50 Lug Nut
Details: Ohm Proton Tesla Model 3 Wheels are available in *Gloss Black* or *Silver w/ Mirror Cut Face*. Compatible with Tesla wheels center cap and TPMS sensors. Manufactured using a highly advanced production technique called Rotary Forging®.
Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

OHM PROTON - 1 set ready to ship

20X10 +40 square set up for MODEL 3
Gloss Black










Financing Available.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

OHM proton for Model S

In stock
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20X9 +30 Ohm Proton gloss black in stock

1 SET

Hit me up.
Dm or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Happy Friday

Order your custom set today

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*OHM LIGHTNING
20X9 +30
20X10 +40
5x114.3
Model 3 fitment
Gloss Black
Only 1 set available*

Contact me if you want a set

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*OHM PROTON GLOSS BLACK*
1 SET left in the country
20x9 20x10 for Model 3.

Call me if you want to place the order

Thank you,
*Lou
562 249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

PROTON for Model 3
20 inch
gloss black - 1 set available

Contact me 
Any questions please DM or EMAIL me
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*OHM LIGHTNING
20X9 +30 5X114.3 for Model S
Gunmetal*

In stock

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

There is a rumor that* OHM wheels *are getting discontinued.
Rumor is False.

Contact me for your set.

Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*OH PROTON 20X9 5X114 +30 71*
1 sets available for immediate shipping
Model 3 or Y fitment
Silver

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
*[email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*OH LIGHTNING*

*19X8.5 5X114 +30 71 GUNMETAL*
IN STOCK

*Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts*
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

20x9 +30 Gunmetal
5x114.3
In stock ready to ship. 2 sets left

Contact me for your set and ask for me for Forum Pricing!
Thank you,
[email protected]
(562)249-7184


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Ohm Proton 19x8.5 +30 SILVER only
3 sets left

Wheels and Tires package
with TPMS and Lug nuts
Free shipping!!!
*DM or EMAIL me: [email protected]
(562)249-7184*


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

*1 set on SALE SALE SALE
OHM LIGHTNING gloss black
18X8.5+30
5X114.3
64.1 TESLA SPECIFIC BORE*

DM or Email me for details/prices quotes
Thank you,
*[email protected]
562 249-7184*


----------



## Parker1996 (9 mo ago)

GetYourWheels said:


> *1 set on SALE SALE SALE
> OHM LIGHTNING gloss black
> 18X8.5+30
> 5X114.3
> ...


Looking for a model S square fitment in 20's. Would you recommend 20x9 or 20x10? Any pictures.


----------



## GetYourWheels (Jan 31, 2018)

Parker1996 said:


> Looking for a model S square fitment in 20's. Would you recommend 20x9 or 20x10? Any pictures.


What year is your Model S ? We can do 20x10 for 2021+ Tesla Model S and 20x9 for pre-2021 Model S

- Ed @ GYW


----------

